# Moving To Canada, Work Permit or Emmigrating??



## jas (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I like everyone on this forum have a few questions?

I have been to Victoria B.C several times to visit my sister and on the last visit decided that I would like to move.

I work in IT/Project Management and my wife is a Primary School teacher, we have 2 children under 5.

What is the easiest method to take?
Will my wife be able to teach in British Columbia, Vancouver?
If I am offered a job, can the rest of my family come with me on he same work permit or do they have to apply seperatley?

Can I apply for perminant residance if I am working in B.C on a work permit?

Thank You in advance for you help?

jas


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

If your sister is living in B.C. as a Permenant resident I believe that she can sponsor you for permenant residence, but i would look into it more its a big commitment to make. I think that your wife and children can move with you on your work permit. but they wont be able to work as they will require their own permits for that. You would need to check about your wife being able to work there for some of teh other posts i think that she may need to take a course in able for her degree to be recognized. hope that helps Lanie


----------



## Paul Purewal (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Jas Im not a solicitor but i would think you qualify for a skilled workers program, you and your wife will easily find work here in BC and your kids are at a yound age to move, as for your family im not to sure really depends on how many and what they do etc it might be a better idea to come here with your wife and kids then try and sponser them, you may need to get a solicitor involved.


----------

